# Push Pole Preference



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to have the Cabelas graphite push pole in the 18 foot size. The pole was great in that it was durable, light, and economical (think it only cost me around 250 or so shipped). The down side though was that after about a year and a half of use I would come home from fishing and my hands would feel super raw. After a few more trips they were itching. I figured out that the clear coat had worn away from use and the graphite was wearing off on my hands. Wondering if anyone has owned a similar graphite push pole over time that has not splintered like this on them. Specifically, I am looking at the TFO one and the 329 dollar one that Carbon Marine makes. Your help is appreciated. 

Oh, and the PVC/bamboo home made backwoods stuff isn't an option--just wanted to throw that out to avoid that can of worms. Aluminum won't do either.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The clear coat wearing off & poles starting to shed glass is not unheard of in "high end" poles, ie Stiffy's. But that is typically due constant exposure to sunlight (ie stored outside uncovered) or frequenlty used hard (guides).

I had one of the TFO pushpoles from Carbon Marine, which is also same one for sale at $329, and was happy with it.  It was multi-piece which I don't like and kind of flexy? but for the price it was a great light & responsive pushpole.


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

Wait, so TFO and carbon marine is the same push pole? I see it for sale at MadRiverOutfitters for 280. http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/pc-4987-186-tfomangrove-push-poles.aspx 

So, I can get the same one at Carbon Marine for 50 bucks more? http://shop.carbonmarine.com/


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Carbon marine is assembled and delivered. Cant say much on tfo pole but carbon marine is top notch.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm also in the market for a new push pole. The guy I bought my boat from also included his 17' aluminum one but it's too short for my liking. After looking around for some time I found both a 20' fiberglass stiffy push pole & 20' fiberglass moonlighter push pole at local shops down here in Miami for $300 each. I decided on the stiffy and will be picking it up this weekend. I was considering the TFO but would much rather have a one piece for the price.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I Highly suggest you check out the Loop push poles that carbon marine makes. 
I got mine from Joe last year and love it. 
I used to be die hard biscayne rod push poles. 
I literally live shouting distance to biscayne rods. 

A couple of my buddies had made the switch from biscayne to loop and after using theirs trip after trip, it was a must to get one for myself. 

Ashley at Dons bait and tackle carries them down in homestead for any south floridians looking for a pole. 
I highly suggest you try one out. 
Best pole I've ever used. 
And I have used a wide variety of push poles.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've used the Loop push pole sold by Carbon Marine. For the price it's a good push pole. I've used the Mangrove multi-sectional pole also. I would say both poles when looked at unbiasedly rate about the same. A slight advantage going to Loop for it's foot design. 

However I have yet to find a multi-sectional push pole that performs as well as a Stiffy Hybrid or Guide. Those push poles come at a premium though. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You cant compare the mangrove to the loop. 
The mangrove feels cheap just holding it. 

I have used several stiffys too. And I'll stick to the loop. 

But it's just personal preference. 

Why not do a push pole "shoot out" similar to the tiller extension review?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

First let me state that I know NOTHING about push poles as I am new to the skiff owenrship. Now that said, I just spent five days on my skiff with a top notch guide. His assessment of the Carbon Marine pole I had is as follows:

1. Liked the design of the foot al lot.
2. Pretty much didn't like the pole in general. He said to trash it and get a Stiffy Hybrid.

Now remember this is coming from a guy who is poling day in and day out and not a rec user like most of us. But nonetheless thougth his perspective was worth mentioning.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Cape Fear, there are a few folks in NC with the TFO/Mangrove push poles, so you could probably see one in person if you're thinking about getting one. And yes, the $329 poles at Carbon Marine are TFO's. The difference in price is because he is assembling them for you, which is an advantage for most people. He delivers them for free in FL, but I'm guessing you'd have to pay the price of shipping a 20ft pole to NC, compared to paying shipping for an un-assembled pole and putting it together yourself. I've heard nothing but good things about the Loop's but have never seen one in person.


----------



## ppersing (Feb 17, 2011)

My old boat had a 21 Stiffy Hybrid. My new Ranger Phantom has a 21 Loop by Carbon marine. The stiffy was ok, no real complaints, but the loop is just plain better, without question.


----------



## ppersing (Feb 17, 2011)

and loop is about 40$ less than stiffy


----------

